# Ripped fins with flora-max



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

I feel like the worst fish mom ever. I thought I was doing good by my lil Wal-Mart rescue, Darth Zoro aka D. Z. or Dizzy. ( Story on name at end) I bought him plants and thought I should get a real plant substrate. 

Well he's been swimming/ patrolling around the bottom along the gravel and now his bottom fin is all ragged bloody edges.  

any recommendations for what to do to the substrate? Sand cap? I wanted a black bottom.

Name story: My husband was not thrilled that I brought home another fish. So I said how about if I let you name him? 
When our son was on the way I asked him for name suggestions and he said Darth Zoro as a way to get me to stop bugging him for names. It worked.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Likely it's not the substrate, I use FloraMax all the time and never had that issue. He could be biting his fins instead, can you add pictures so we can see him?


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

He had been in there for a week with perfect water perams then I changed the substrate and within 8 hours that's how he looked.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

maybe this picture is better? All the edges of both those fins were whole and even.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/ExWzd

http://imgur.com/bj3PonZ

these might be easier to look at?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Have you tried the nylon test? 
get a cheap nylon stocking (can find at dollar store or grocery store usually) and rub it over everything that is not a live plant that's in the tank. If it snags even slightly or rips the nylon-it can and will damage betta fins. The mesh tube in the photo, it may feel smooth to you but try a nylon on it, little nubs left from cutting could be the culprit. If so you can very carefully shave off the nibs with a clean sharp razor blade.
AQlso whats your filtration? HOB (hang on back filter) or anythgin with an intake can shred fins if not properly covered. Its an easy fix if so, jsut get some cheap filter sponge/foam media and cit a slit in it and slip it over the intake to cover holes completely (will act like a thick sock-you can trim away a bit of excess to minimize the decrees in flow). If you have a sponge filter (use an air pump to run it) run the nylon over the hard plastic at the top that the air line tube is fed into, I noticed 2 of the 3 I have had a rough cut that needed a quick smooth out with sand paper.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't tried the nylon thing, but I did actually sand every hole in his lil hidey rock. And I sanded every edge of the mesh tube. The tank has a whisper 3i with a fluval pre filter sponge over the bottom, even the part where the air line connects is covered by it. Will report back with nylon test results anyway.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, thats definitely him biting his fins unfortunately.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Why does my fish hate me... he let it grow out in a shoe box organizer.... put him in a real tank and his tail becomes lunch. so sad.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry for the short answer yesterday, I was on my phone >.< But it's likely just because he was moved and the sudden change in environment kind of freaked him out. Hopefully he won't become a chronic biter and just the move scared him and he'll settle into his new tank.

You can take a look at this too for more photos: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=346377


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok tested the fake silk pants I had in there and they had one spot that would snag. Took them out and added more real plants. There doesn't seem to be any new damage maybe he'll be happy now. Now I need to figure out how to get this tank to cycle. As the ammonia is constantly not at zero while everything else is. But that's fit another post. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinkieswear said:


> Ok tested the fake silk pants I had in there and they had one spot that would snag. Took them out and added more real plants. There doesn't seem to be any new damage maybe he'll be happy now. Now I need to figure out how to get this tank to cycle. As the ammonia is constantly not at zero while everything else is. But that's fit another post. Thanks for your help!!!


What is your filtration? Gallons (or liters)? full list of plants (and/or full tank shot to see plants)? How long has teh tank been running with an ammonia source (fish or adding fish food or pure ammonia to the tank (before the fish was put in))?
As long as you keep a stable pH and temp (beneficial bacteria, like fish, do not like abrupt changes of either) any tank can be cycled no matter the size (having a filter makes this much easier,.. unless you're plant proficient and want to do the Walsted method-short verison no filtration, *tons *of fast growing plants and organic soil-plants consume the ammonia).
Do you have any existing cycled tanks that have no diseased/unexplained fish deaths? If so you can scavenge about 1/4-1/3 media from that tanks filter to put into the uncycled tank (sponge/foam and bio/ceramic media holds the most beneficial bacteria).


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Whew been crazy here... I wish i could have gotten back to this thread sooner. but there was emergency replumbing of my house soooo... we have appropriately running water again tho so that's a good thing. 


Here is my lil tank








I'm thinking of taking out that fake wood thing b/c it just takes up too much room. I don't know what those lil plants are in the back left corner... there is some crinkly fern thing in the top right tied to a rock.

There are two lil tufts of fern that I'm not sure what they are or how to plant them, they have thread wrapped around the bottom and no roots that I can see. 

and there is an anubias tied to a rock and a marimo ball.

oh yeah and that banana plant I got today. 

Dizzy swims around and around the tank through all the plants and he's still biting his tail.. le sigh

I bought a clip on desk lamp today b/c the two LEDs in the betta-bow 2.5 are not gonna cut it, I don't think. Only I don't know what kind of bulb to put in it it says 40w or 13w cfl so I was wondering if I could put an LED bulb in there and try and max it out. LOL 

I have a hydor heater and this filter now http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-Aquatic-Supplies-Classic-Aquarium/dp/B00HYEO8H6/

It's a 2.5 gal tank 
the fish has been in there for a week-ish with it's new substrate and live plants. I had a whisper 3i but it's apparently a piece of junk. Have been doing 25% water changes everyday since the ammonia hasn't gotten to 0 yet

I think I answered all your questions lol thanks for any help you can offer.

oh I also have a bunch of assorted water treatment bottles that I end up buying when ever someone talks about one being better than the other... =/


API stress coat
API stress zyme+
NovAqua plus
AmQuel plus
Prime
Flourish
API root tabs


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, the back left are Cryptocoryne 'Green' and the back right crinkly leaved one is Java Fern 'Windlov'


----------

